# Liveaboard Marina''s in Stuart, FL??



## psmall (Aug 8, 2003)

*Liveaboard Marina''''s in Stuart, FL??*

Does anyone know of a marina in Stuart that allows liveaboards???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Liveaboard Marina''''s in Stuart, FL??*

In Ft Pierce (20 min north by car) there is Harbortown and the City Marina. I''d recommend the city marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Liveaboard Marina''''s in Stuart, FL??*

Stewart is becoming a mess. They are putting moorings in a good anchorage and asking you to pay or get out. We were chased out after just anchoring to rest after a grounding/kedging.

Rich


----------

